# tein coilovers b13



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im looking to get a good coilover set and was was looking for tein coilovers for b13's? has anyone ever seen any of them....and also were are some places i could get undercarriage sway bars rear and front that are not just stock replacement...high performance rear sway bar.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

I don't know about tein coilovers... but you might be interested in the new sport compact car mag. Progress is coming out w/ a coilover set up that isn't adjustable but aparently tuned very well for $1500. Food for thought.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I am very basic, and would recommend going with the classic Ground Control with AGX set-up. i have had mine on for almost 2 years now, and it is a smooth ride, and is fully adjustable. I know its not "tein", but it works great for a lot less money.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ok...ok....maybe i might just say fucim all and just get the eibach 1.6 & 1.5 springs on some good struts. huhm i dunno


----------

